# Duck ID



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

Who wants to take a shot at these with such a blurry picture? I know what they are because they flew right over the truck and lit right here in the lake beside my road. Of course they won't do that when the season opens . . . . 


 



 


I doubt I could ID them from these terrible pics but I bet @Wildthings @SENC and maybe a couple others can, especially if you concentrate on the 3 on left in the top picture.


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 1, 2016)

All I know is they are ducks, used to hunt em long time ago, but all that were here then were mallards.


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 1, 2016)

Swimming ducks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Swimming ducks



They're witches, are they not @Schroedc ?


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> They're witches, are they not @Schroedc ?



Which one is the witch? 

Don't witches have brooms?


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> They're witches, are they not @Schroedc ?



Either that or really small rocks.....

With what little I remembered I was wondering if they were blue wing teal but I dunno what kind of crazy stuff you get in Texas so I didn't want say nothin'


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> blue wing teal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


>



Mary was a winner but was I right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes they were indeed blue winged teal!

I couldn't have ever ID'd them from that photo unless I had seen them clearly when they flew over. The white patches on the head/neck and tail though are not common among other species that I know of.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes they were indeed blue winged teal!
> 
> I couldn't have ever ID'd them from that photo unless I had seen them clearly when they flew over. The white patches on the head/neck and tail though are not common among other species that I know of.



That was what clued me in, plus eliminating the others I knew for sure they weren't. Back in the long ago I had to get good at id with lots of different types of ducks coming down the Mississippi flyway and some really tight limits on sone of those species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice job Colin. I saw the white patch, but couldn't discern anything else.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey Hey I'm late to the party!! I put my money on BW Teals also






and here's one from me

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Apr 2, 2016)

The white patch is what have it away for me. Maybe I'm wrong on this one but the fourth from the left doesn't look like a teal. To me it looks more like a coot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 2, 2016)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> The white patch is what have it away for me. Maybe I'm wrong on this one but the fourth from the left doesn't look like a teal. To me it looks more like a coot


I agree on the coot and the next to the right is a Gadwall drake


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2016)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> The white patch is what have it away for me. Maybe I'm wrong on this one but the fourth from the left doesn't look like a teal. To me it looks more like a coot



I didn't notice it when they flew over but you're right that does look like a coot in the pic. 



Wildthings said:


> I agree on the coot and the next to the right is a Gadwall drake



I didn't notice any gads but my ID skills are very rusty so could have been one mixed in and I just didn't notice. I had about a half second to take it all in as they swept down from behind the cab on final approach. There's no way I could argue it isn't a gad from looking at that pic - I trust your ID skills more than mine in a fuzzy pic like that.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 3, 2016)

I've never shot a duck but when I was in my deer blind at first light a flock of green winged teal would come over on the way to the pond nearly every morning in early Oct. They flew so fast I don't see how you could ever hit one. Gary


----------

